# Are there any areas open for fishing out of Pcola?



## 11671 (Apr 21, 2010)

We have been trying to find out what waters are open to fishing offshore, but have not located the correct site. Any help appreciated- we hope to go tomorrow or first of the week. Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

State waters(9 miles) East of the Pensacola water tower.

Skip


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Florida state waters (inside 9 miles) are open east of the beach pier.


----------



## 2 daze off (Apr 20, 2008)

try this Deepwater Horizon/BP Oil Spill: Federal Fisheries Closure and Other Information


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Had to edit, don't know what I saw last night but it sure looks diff today!

Skip


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lastcast,
Where have you seen that all of Fla state waters are open? or am I misreading your message?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I was wrong again, guess I just wanted to see something different!
I'm going to quit posting on this thread. And I didn't even have a beer last night(might be the problem)
Sorry again, Skip


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was really hoping you found something I didn't!


----------



## Towanda (Apr 10, 2010)

talked to FWC on sat. they told me that all state waters were open FWC number is 850-245-7716. I would call and check again just to make sure anything changed


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just called them to check and they said that all state waters are open, they said it was only closed for a short while. Thats not how the press release reads but its what they said and I'll take it


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

*STATE WATERS OPEN TO FISHING "KEEP and EAT"*

Just called the number you listed and "LT *K$#@!!$^[email protected]" Answered to the question "what state waters are closed?" None was the answer, Further "can we keep the fish we catch?" and he aanswered yes. 

So.....with-in 9 miles of the coast you can catch and keep. Otherwise, you enter federal waters past 9 miles and must regard the NOAA closures. 

Take it for what its worth but I'm fishing!!!!

Also sent an e-mail to the FWC ex-officer for the state and asked for clarification.... :thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*state waters closed*

Well, I called the number this morning (7/18) and was told there was STILL a closure in affect. I think you may get a different answer depending on how you ask the question. I was very specific in asking if the closure of salt water from the water tower was still in affect. The answer was they had not heard that the closure was lifted. Also checked the news web site for FWC, no change


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Local FWC number is 850-265-3676, just called it and state waters are still closed west of the water tower.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

That's OK Skip, know ya been drinking to much of the LandShark lately!:whistling:


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*open waters*

better be careful with taking them out of state waters. I was down this weekend and the FWC guys told me catch and relaease only in the red zones. They said anything past the beach ball you could keep but do not put anything in the coolers until you get past the beach ball!!!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

As of 11:57am on 7-21-10 state waters west of the pier are closed.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

is there any actual talk of lifting the closure?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

*open florida waters,*

Just called FWC (850 245 7716) they said they did not know anything about escambia waters being closed!! FLORIDA WATERS ARE OPEN!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Can anyone give an update ? Are the state waters open now? Thanks !


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Latest!

JUST GOT THIS FROM BOB ZALES.
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
JULY 30, 2010
*CONTACT:* 
GOVERNOR’S PRESS OFFICE, (850) 488-5394* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (850) 488-5394 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
*
*Governor Crist Announces Closed Harvesting area in Escambia County Reopens*Governor Charlie Crist announced tonight that The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) has reopened coastal state waters offshore of Escambia County to the harvest of saltwater fish, at 12:01 a.m. July 31. The FWC closed this area on June 14 as a precautionary measure due to possible impacts of oil from the BP Deepwater Horizon spill in the Gulf of Mexico.
“The reopening of gulf waters for fishing is positive news for Floridians who depend on this important industry and for our recreational users and tourist,” said Governor Crist. “Florida seafood is safe to eat and I thank the Food and Drug Administration for completing the test so quickly.
The FWC is reopening this 23-mile closed area of state waters because careful laboratory analysis of fish from the area confirms they are safe and oil-free. The sampling and laboratory analyses were conducted under the supervision of the United States Food and Drug Administration and NOAA. They passed all standards for safe consumption. Oil has not been observed in the closed area of state waters for some time and was being closely monitored by state officials using aerial over-flights and visual observations on the water. The reopened area to the harvest of saltwater fish, includes state waters from the beaches out 9 nautical miles into the Gulf from the Alabama line east to the Pensacola Beach water tower. Oysters, clams and mussels were not included in the closure and remain open to harvest in this area. The area will remain closed to the harvest of shrimp and crabs pending additional testing


----------



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

Kelly1 Is correct article is posted on FWC site now. State waters are open.

FWC News - Closed fish-harvesting area in Escambia County reopens


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

This is great news!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nyjpd (May 25, 2009)

*Time to go fishin*

Go here...

It's on!

FWC News - Closed fish-harvesting area in Escambia County reopens


----------

